# Cubing at Home Fantasy Competition | Worlds Sign-Ups!



## BenChristman1 (May 18, 2020)

This is going to be a "Fantasy Cubing" competition. If you have ever played any sort of fantasy sport, you will find that this is very similar. You will draft 1 cuber for every event, and you will get points for how they perform. Discord will not be required to join, but is highly encouraged. You can find it linked below. On the Discord, there will be a link to the rules to explain this much more in-depth. If you don't want to compete, but still want to follow the results of the competition, you can join the Discord, or I will be posting the results here after Worlds!

Discord link: https://discord.gg/c4TVu7DdE6


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (May 18, 2020)

"Drafts Leo Borromeo"


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 18, 2020)

BenTheCubeDude said:


> "Drafts Leo Borromeo"


The draft order will be randomized, so no promises.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 18, 2020)

I'm a little confused on how this is going to work, but it sounds fun!


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I'm a little confused on how this is going to work, but it sounds fun!



Basically Fantasy Football for cubers


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Basically Fantasy Football for cubers


Lol I don't know how FF works.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Lol I don't know how FF works.


You draft the 49ers defense and George Kittle, then watch as everyone else in the league trembles before you.


Spoiler



we should have 6 rings not 5, if only them stupid refs called delay of game I would not have to deal with the pain and sorrow of today. What? No, I was not talking to myself again.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 19, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I'm a little confused on how this is going to work, but it sounds fun!


Would you like to join?


Sub1Hour said:


> You draft the 49ers defense and George Kittle, then watch as everyone else in the league trembles before you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Big oof


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 19, 2020)

There is still plenty more room!


----------



## Ayce (May 19, 2020)

I'll join in.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 19, 2020)

Ayce said:


> I'll join in.


I invited you to our PM.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 19, 2020)

Ill join


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 19, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Ill join





BenChristman1 said:


> I invited you to our PM.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 20, 2020)

can i join, i might not compete but i enjoy FF and stuff


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> can i join, i might not compete but i enjoy FF and stuff





BenChristman1 said:


> I invited you to our PM.


----------



## Spacey10 (May 20, 2020)

May I join? I have a decent grasp of what Fantasy stuff is. It's like you pick a team that you think is going to go the furthest in a competition. And the further it goes, the more "better" you are.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> May I join? I have a decent grasp of what Fantasy stuff is. It's like you pick a team that you think is going to go the furthest in a competition. And the further it goes, the more "better" you are.





BenChristman1 said:


> I invited you to our PM.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 23, 2020)

Can I join as well?


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 23, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> Can I join as well?


I'm sorry, it's a little too late. You can for [email protected] 6, though.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 20, 2021)

I've decided that I'm going to start this back up again. I updated the original post, but I'll say it here, too. There will not be a competition for [email protected] 2.1, but instead we will start with [email protected] 2.2 on March 27! Join the Discord linked in the original post to sign up!


----------



## carcass (Feb 20, 2021)

ayyyy That's my B-Day!!!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 20, 2021)

Will there still be like last time?
I am interested in modding in discord.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 20, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Will there still be like last time?


Ummmmmm...


SH03L4C3 said:


> I am interested in modding in discord.


Are you Aaron Stettner on Discord?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummmmmm...
> 
> Are you Aaron Stettner on Discord?


No I will pm you my name

whoops. meant to say will there be twitch


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 21, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> No I will pm you my name
> 
> whoops. meant to say will there be twitch


There was never Twitch.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> There was never Twitch.


There was last time... In season 1.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 21, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> There was last time... In season 1.


Oh, I thought you meant something else; sorry. Yes, the CubingUSA Twitch channel will be streaming all of the competitions.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Oh, I thought you meant something else; sorry. Yes, the CubingUSA Twitch channel will be streaming all of the competitions.


The streams are of good quality by CubingUSA.


----------



## Swamp347 (Feb 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> ayyyy That's my B-Day!!!


Lol it my dads


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I've decided that I'm going to start this back up again. I updated the original post, but I'll say it here, too. There will not be a competition for [email protected] 2.1, but instead we will start with [email protected] 2.2 on March 27! Join the Discord linked in the original post to sign up!


Could you post a new discord link?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 21, 2021)

CrispyCubing said:


> Could you post a new discord link?





SH03L4C3 said:


> View attachment 14948


Done!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 26, 2021)

There's only 5 competitors so far! Plenty more room in case you want to join!









Join the Fantasy Cubing Discord Server!


Check out the Fantasy Cubing community on Discord - hang out with 13 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 5, 2021)

There's still only 5 competitors! Make sure to sign up soon!









Join the Fantasy Cubing Discord Server!


Check out the Fantasy Cubing community on Discord - hang out with 13 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 27, 2021)

Here are the final results for the competition! A lot of things didn't go very well, but this was a good way to learn. I'm starting sign-ups for the next competition immediately, as well! If you competed this month, that doesn't mean that you're already signed up for next month, so make sure to let me know either here or on Discord if you plan to compete in the [email protected] 2.3 comp!









[email protected] 2.2 Scores


Sheet1 3x3,Competitor,Points Total,Pyraminx,Competitor,Points Total,Total Scores BenChristman1,Patrick Ponce,55,BenChristman1,John Gaynor,0 PingPongCuber,Tymon Kolasiński,0,PingPongCuber,Tymon Kolasiński,0,BenChristman1,115 Josh_,Heidi Chan,0,Josh_,Simon Kellum,0,PingPongCuber,110 CrispyCubing,P...




docs.google.com


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Hey everybody! As the competitors from the last 2 comps know, we haven't been able to do this for [email protected] 2.4 or 2.5, but we will do it for Worlds, which will be happening from December 28-31! It's going to be a lot of fun, and I really encourage everybody to join! To get more participation, Discord won't be required this time, but it will be strongly encouraged. If you don't have Discord, let me know, and I will make a group message here on the forums with all of us in it.


Spoiler: If you have Discord



If you do have Discord, you can join with this link, and go to the "sign-up" channel. Ping @Moderator to have one of us give you the competitor role, and then you will have access to the "competitors only" channel, which is where most of the discussion happens.


This will be a lot of fun, and I hope that a lot of you join! If you have any questions about the rules, you can ask me, or you can join the Discord, and any of the people who have competed before will be more than happy to answer your question!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 27, 2021)

[email protected] was so fun, count me in!


----------

